# Uber Pro Ant Supreme, at your service...



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Ph34r my 1337 butt kissing skills. Muhahaha!

?

(But seriously, the people in my town are very nice people. It's more a function of my market.)


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

You are going to go up in flames in this thread :roflmao:


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Ph34r my 1337 butt kissing skills. Muhahaha!
> 
> ?
> 
> ...


Guess your reign of no one stars is over, lol. What happened, refuse a Taco Bell run?


----------



## rondog2400 (Jul 28, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> Ph34r my 1337 butt kissing skills. Muhahaha!
> 
> ?
> 
> ...


How is that possible ? are u driving in Philadelphia and do you work weekends and nights ?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Guess your reign of no one stars is over, lol. What happened, refuse a Taco Bell run?


I did one trip between work and home that I really should not have done. I was downtown, and it was evening, and I least expected an airport run... But it was an airport run. I had stuff in my hatch because I had taken it home from my office's old location for moving into the new location. I had to shove the stuff around to get luggage in, and ultimately one of the pieces had to go in front of the front seat. Then there was rush hour traffic and I got stuck in the middle of an intersection. Then I had to take a detour around construction. Then I talked too much. Basically a comedy of errors on my part.


----------



## rondog2400 (Jul 28, 2019)

I just went from 4.83 to 4.81 after 659 rides and 360 5 stars and 3 - 1 stars , AND LIKE 11 -4 STARS , Some people are just never satisified. I work long hours 16 straight , not good , people notice that I'm tired out. .. Sucks I'm doing my best .


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

rondog2400 said:


> How is that possible ? are u driving in Philadelphia and do you work weekends and nights ?


No I drive in Madison, mostly commuters instead of drunks.


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> You are going to go up in flames in this thread :roflmao:


Mostly because he has no 2*. Loser! :biggrin:


----------



## Sconnie (Apr 3, 2018)

Everyone in Madison that can speak English and isn’t an impressively terrible driver has a 4.9 something rating. My 4.95 rating is pretty shameful by Madison standards.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

That 1* has got to hurt.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

rondog2400 said:


> I work long hours 16 straight , not good , people notice that I'm tired out. .. Sucks I'm doing my best .


Dude, stop already. You're driving the shit outta yer car and destroying yourself as well. Go get an 8hr job w/benefits and enjoy life more, and do this rideshare shit on the side if you get bored and want some extra scratch.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> That 1* has got to hurt.


Probably could use a shot of penicillin and a bandaid before the pax eating necrosis sets in. :coolio: :laugh:


----------



## Ping.Me.More (Oct 27, 2018)

The ultimate rating that *I'm* striving for is:
5* 499
4* 0
3* 0
2* 1 :laugh: 
1* 0

(You ain't nuthin' special till you get a "2")


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Yes, I finally made 4.98, just this morning! As @Sconnie said though, it's pretty common in Madison.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Yes, I finally made 4.98, just this morning! As @Sconnie said though, it's pretty common in Madison.
> 
> View attachment 343684
> 
> View attachment 343686


???


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

SinTaxERROR said:


> You are going to go up in flames in this thread :roflmao:


The Romanization of ridesharing on display here.


----------



## Uberbuddy123 (Apr 13, 2018)

Wow they must paying you extra for all those stats


----------



## nutzareus (Oct 28, 2014)

Wow that’s a model ant ? right there if I didn’t know better.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> Yes, I finally made 4.98, just this morning! As @Sconnie said though, it's pretty common in Madison.
> 
> View attachment 343684
> 
> View attachment 343686


@MadTownUberD and @Ian Richard Markham ought to have a sword fight


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

doyousensehumor said:


> @MadTownUberD and @Ian Richard Markham ought to have a sword fight


I'm not quite sure what that means but I think I'll pass.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

You are beating him in ratings


MadTownUberD said:


> I'm not quite sure what that means but I think I'll pass.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

doyousensehumor said:


> You are beating him in ratings


Depends what you mean by winning. My ratings strategy is to build up just enough of an Asshole cushion to maintain 4.85 (pings tail off noticeably below this). Right now, for example, I am at 4.88 so I can do 3 ejections and take 3 separate 1* before drop to 4.85.

I don't do that many ejections any more due to no more drunk shift, but other not-taking-your-crap benefits are:

- Overriding pax' requested route. "If you don't like it and would prefer a different driver who may better meet your needs then I'll be happy to drop you off here"
- Lecturing pax on being at the pickup point and on time / using the app properly
- Shutting pax down when they attempt to start banal conversations
Etc etc


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Ph34r my 1337 butt kissing skills. Muhahaha!
> 
> ?
> 
> ...


Oh jesus!!! I wish a 2* on you
You should be ashamed of yourself LOL


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Depends what you mean by winning. My ratings strategy is to build up just enough of an Asshole cushion to maintain 4.85 (pings tail off noticeably below this). Right now, for example, I am at 4.88 so I can do 3 ejections and take 3 separate 1* before drop to 4.85.


I was just being sarcastic. Only rating that matters is the $.

My rating strategy is cancel or eject pax for behavioral issues at beginning of trip. A pax who is already going to 1☆, is more likely to do a false accusation. I prefer to quit on my own terms.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

doyousensehumor said:


> @MadTownUberD and @Ian Richard Markham ought to have a sword fight


Ide even be the designated driver to that one but only if Ian sings first,I get to drive the beamer and there has to be at least one real blood injury..


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

My Fellow Cheesehead,

Your ratings are superior. Now I really think you're a shill. I'd take Madison over Mke any day.

If you're at Gold, how am I at Platinum with my 4 two stars, and only a 92% (each day it flips between 92 and 93).


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Invisible said:


> My Fellow Cheesehead,
> 
> Your ratings are superior. Now I really think you're a shill. I'd take Madison over Mke any day.
> 
> ...


Because you have more points. Meaning you've given more rides.

By the way you're going to lose your status if you keep up that cancellation rate. I think



25rides7daysaweek said:


> Ide even be the designated driver to that one but only if Ian sings first,I get to drive the beamer and there has to be at least one real blood injury..


Bimmer's gone. Try again.

Come on people. You're supposed to be ripping on me for my high acceptance rate and my low cancellation rate. Jeez. I had more faith in you people.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> Come on people. You're supposed to be ripping on me for my high acceptance rate and my low cancellation rate. Jeez. I had more faith in you people.


Lol I might have, if it weren't for this:


MadTownUberD said:


> (But seriously, the people in my town are very nice people. It's more a function of my market.)


Some areas of the country do have nicer people, and I assume closer pings... but I am assuming here--you take 15 min away pings?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

doyousensehumor said:


> Lol I might have, if it weren't for this:
> 
> Some areas of the country do have nicer people, and I assume closer pings... but I am assuming here--you take 15 min away pings?


I took a 20+ minute ping this morning. I got paid like $10 just to drive to the pin. Then another $20 or so to take the guy to the airport. I'll do that all day long.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> I took a 20+ minute ping this morning. I got paid like $10 just to drive to the pin. Then another $20 or so to take the guy to the airport. I'll do that all day long.


A 20 min ping could put me in the hood. No way!



MadTownUberD said:


> Because you have more points. Meaning you've given more rides.
> 
> By the way you're going to lose your status if you keep up that cancellation rate. I think


Oh, didn't know I had more. Yes I may lose my status, but I'm not picking up anyone who's on the shady north side.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Invisible said:


> A 20 min ping could put me in the hood. No way!
> 
> 
> Oh, didn't know I had more. Yes I may lose my status, but I'm not picking up anyone who's on the shady north side.


Northwest side. Yes I've driven in MKE. And my rating drop every time. I'd rather drive on National and Cesar Chavez than the NW side.

Ya seriously. Madison is child's play. A huge percentage of my pax are like grad students, or people going to a conference and they're from Austin or something, or people going to a week long Epic training, etc. About the worst pax I have are from outlying rural Wisconsin areas because they've like never seen Uber before and they get all obnoxious. Like a guy tonight who wanted me to speed (when he saw my stick shift) and then tried to bribe me to let his friend smoke in my car. Hell to the no! I said, "I think I'll pass on that opportunity."


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> Northwest side. Yes I've driven in MKE. And my rating drop every time. I'd rather drive on National and Cesar Chavez than the NW side.


Ditto on National & CC. Don't forget the direct north, accessible from 175 by Miller Park. That's worse than the NW side. I've been sent there too much! That's where the most gang activity is.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Overriding pax,Lecturing pax,Shutting pax down etc


 Are you experiencing a lot of stress at the end of your day?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

SinTaxERROR said:


> You are going to go up in flames in this thread :roflmao:


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

R3drang3r said:


> Are you experiencing a lot of stress at the end of your day?


No, I can't say that I am. What does stress me out is not pax but the extremely low level of driving standards in this country, which is the worst I have ever seen anywhere in any country I have been to.

I'm working on not getting stressed by this. Part of the problem is that I still hold drivers in the colonies to the high standards of other countries where people do drive properly. I know that is not a sensible thing to do and that I should just accept that people here generally drive like moronic feminine hygiene products, but it's going to take some more conditioning.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> No I drive in Madison, mostly commuters instead of drunks.


Drunks and college aged students dish out the bad ratings. I've been avoiding that crowd for the past year. I used to be in the 4.7's when I drove late at night. Now I'm mid 4.9's. I no longer get those "Late Night Hero" badges but my ratings are better and I'm no longer at risk of getting puke in my car or having someone piss their pants in my car (it hasn't happen to me yet).

Driving regular commuters is the way to go.


----------

